# Need help making fattie with bacon weave



## BC Buck (Jun 12, 2022)

First time for fattie and search did not show how to do the bacon weave. Is there a post im overlooking or should I try utube.


----------



## radioguy (Jun 12, 2022)

There are a few on YouTube.  I  use saran wrap or paper to help move it around.  

RG


----------



## oscar (Jun 12, 2022)

I think Disco did a tutorial on this site.  I'm sure it's archived if he did it.  My only advice with fatties, or abts, is stretch your bacon a bit before building either, and don't place on the smoker at too high a temperature.  You'll get shrinkage.  No man likes shrinkage.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 12, 2022)

Try looking at this and see if it helps

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/rollin-a-fatty-my-version.87031/


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 12, 2022)

There are others and I have done them.
But our friend 

 gmc2003
 Chris has a great 3 part lesson on how to do it with lots of pictures
If you follow it you will be very happy with your results

here is a link to step#1 which is making the fattie 





						Fatties, Part one - how I make them
					

Hopefully this will explain how I make my fatties. It's very similar to how many others on this site make them - It should be since I learned how to make them here. Please excuse any of my directions that aren't clear(I will reread this in the morning and make corrections). I smoked some wings...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Good luck and post it when done if you have the time

Edit : sorry part 2 has the basket weave, but all 3 parts are very good.  David






						Fatties, Part two the bacon weave.
					

I like the bacon weave as it serves two functions. First it looks good when finished, and second it helps prevent fattie blowouts. Here's how I do mine.   First you'll need about pound of bacon. Try to get some that is fairly straight. Thin sliced works better then regular. Unfortunatly I could...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				





David


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 12, 2022)

Both are good tutorials ...  I used the one Pineywoods posted to learn how... But then GMC'S wasn't around back then ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 12, 2022)

UH OHHHH...   There are no pics in Silverwolfs thread... what happened to them ??


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 12, 2022)

Here is one I did
following Chris's 

 gmc2003














						That is a big Fattie
					

Sorry about title , just can't help myself,     ( better than i just smoked a big fattie ) To start i have been wanting to do this after seeing them on the form here. Than reading  Chris's @gmc2003 instructions. So i did what i thought would be good, and it was but it was too big and took a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 12, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> UH OHHHH...   There are no pics in Silverwolfs thread... what happened to them ??



Keith , I am finding that a lot of the real old posts are missing the pictures . I keep looking back at a lot of old posts and wish I could see what they are posting about

David


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 12, 2022)

One thing I do is once the weave is complete I cover it with parchment paper and using a rolling pin I roll it out both ways. Really extends the size of it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 12, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> One thing I do is once the weave is complete I cover it with parchment paper and using a rolling pin I roll it out both ways. Really extends the size of it.


That's what she said lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Keith , I am finding that a lot of the real old posts are missing the pictures . I keep looking back at a lot of old posts and wish I could see what they are posting about
> 
> David



That's was caused by a photo bucket(or some similar photo hosting site). I think they started charging for picture storage and if you didn't pay then you lost access to your photos. I may be wrong, but that's what I sort of remember happening.

Chris


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 13, 2022)

That was part of it and also people starting a new account and not keeping the old one going, or people leaving the site and deleting the pics. 
Photos being gone was/is a pain and part of the reason Jeff decided to host the pics on our site but of course that requires a lot more data space


----------



## rc4u (Jun 13, 2022)

i was so young i cant remember age but my mom taught me how to embroidery on corners of dish towels{actually flour sacks}  this was back in the day when every prairie person did what had to be done.. no excuses . butcher the hog, chicken. or shovel the STUFF.. when my cousins from Pennsylvania visited they thought we where primitive. weaving is just another thing like pain is just another feeling, the hurt is taught.


----------

